# General > Recipes >  Chicken and veg stew.

## susie

Lidl have 1kg packs of skinless chicken breasts now and quite often on offer. They are firm, good quality and excellent value. Here's what I do with them for my husband, this amount gives him 5 big meals. He has a jacket potato as well.

1kg skinless chicken breasts - cut into 1/2" to 1" cubes

2 large carrots chopped or sliced

1/2 neap cut up as you like

2 onions or leeks roughly chopped

handful of greenery (cabbage, cauli, brocc, spinach) roughly chopped

2 stock cubes ( I use 1 each of Knorr vegetable and beef) melted in 1litre or 1 3/4 pints boiling water


Put stock in large pan and add chicken, bring to boil and then simmer with lid on for about 20 minutes.

Add all the other stuff, bring back to the boil and then simmer with lid on for 20 minutes.

Give it a good stir and check to see if it needs seasoning ( I never add anything else as the stock cubes have enough salt for my mannie).

Usually another 20 minutes simmering will see it ready to eat. Best way is to get a spoonful out on a plate and see if each bit is cooked to your liking.

It keeps in the fridge for up to 5 days no bother. It freezes fine too. It's excellent with tatties of every sort, superb with fresh bread and divine with dumplings.

Works equally well with turkey breast and with decent pork you may need a bit longer cooking.

You can cut all the veg up while the meat is being boiled so it really doesn't take all tbat long to make. It gets eaten quickly too!

Give it a go, go on, you know you want to!

----------


## orkneycadian

Sounds delish!

Even better value if you put the whole hen / chicken in the pot.  Since you are stewing it anyway, boil a chicken / hen and get all the very tasty bits of meat that are to be found on the various bits of it other than the breast.  Use some of the resulting stock to make the stew with, and use the rest for a bonus pot of chicken soup!

----------

